# Philip Duclos engine



## gg89220 (Jun 7, 2016)

Frank Mc Lean and philip Duclos
gearless hit'n miss engine
10cm3


----------



## gg89220 (Jun 7, 2016)

suite des pieces
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elr26BXFmUM[/ame]


----------



## Ratshooter (Jun 7, 2016)

Great! I love it!


----------



## a41capt (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks great!  Nicely one!!!


----------



## el gringo (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice running too!
Pss.... I've never seen O'rings as a valve seal...are they Duclos design or your own innovation?...are they of  Viton?

Raym


----------



## gg89220 (Jun 13, 2016)

the engine does not get too hot, I wanted to test the valves with Viton seals, it works well


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 13, 2016)

gg89220 said:


> the engine does not get too hot, I wanted to test the valves with Viton seals, it works well


 
I know viton orings work as piston rings but I'd be very wary about using them for valve seals. I'd imagine they would get far hotter on an exhaust valve than a piston ring and may even be subject to direct flame with a much larger surface area exposed compared to a piston ring. A by-product of viton burning is hydrofluoric acid which is extremely nasty stuff -  http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/773304-overview .

Personally it's not a risk I'd want to take but of course it's your choice, just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## el gringo (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes Al, thought I would post a note in support of caution regarding HF.

In my other life I was Involved in the construction and startup  of a chemical plant that involved the acid as part of the process. The operators worked in self contained 'Greylite' suits but if there was a leak (usually a pinhole in the gloved area) the skin would later start to burn and would only stop when it reached the bone as calcium neutralized it. The first aid protocol was to inject calcium chloride between the acid and the bone. This was very painful if the acid was under the nail.
I realize this post is far afield of the thread but I think it is important enough to make a strong point.

Ray


----------

